# Belichtung



## zirag (20. Februar 2004)

Hi

ich hab mir für den Anfang mal die Aiptec Pocket Cam 3M gekauft , nur um mal zu sehen ob es mir überhaupt Spass macht und ob ich ein wenig Talent hab 

nun kann ich einstellen [Backlight] , [Average] oder [Auto]  .... 
wofür steht welche Funktion und wofür nehm ich am besten welche 


Danke schon mal 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Februar 2004)

Geht es hier um die Biltzeinstellung? Wenn ja würde ich vermuten, dass [Backlight] ohne Blitz,  [[Average] immer mit Blitz und [Auto] die Einstellung ist, dass die Cam selbst erkennt ob´se n Blitz braucht oder nicht... 

Auf Party´s würde ich sagen immer mit Blitz, sonst siehste ja nichts 
Und bei den anderen Sachen einfach ausprobieren...

Gibts da keine Bedienungsanleitung bei?  

just my 2 cents


----------



## zirag (21. Februar 2004)

Nein das hat nichts mit Blitz zu tun ....
Die Einstellung heisst "Exposure" !?


----------



## Clubkatze (23. Februar 2004)

Haste denn schonmal rumprobiert? Also ich würd ja sagen mit Auto kannste nichts mit verkehrt machen...


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Backlight*

Also Backlight ist eine Gegenlichtkorrektur
Average müsste demnach ein Belichtungsmittelwert errechnen
Auto einen  automatischen Belichtungswert anders als Average berechnen.

Kommt ev. bei Backlight der Blitz zum Aufhellen ?

Ist ja digital --> Versuch macht klug.

Ciao
Mike


----------

